# Shellscript mit Eingabeaufforderung in While-Schleife



## cschlaefcke (26. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche gerade die Verarbeitung eines Shellscripts für eine bestimmte Datenmenge mit einem Wrapper-Script und einer While-Schleife zu automatisieren. Dabei entsteht das folgende Problem:

An einer bestimmten Stelle verlangt das aufgerufene Script eine Bestätigung durch die Eingabe von "Y". Wenn ich dieses Script direkt aus meinem Wrapper-Script aufrufe kann ich diese Bestätigung eingeben. Wenn ich den Scriptaufruf in eine While-Schleife einhänge, wird die Eingabe übersprungen und angenommen, das "N" eingegeben wurde.

Es gibt keinen Flag für einen interaktiven Modus und das Script selbst kann nicht modifiziert werden. Das aufgerufene Script realisiert die Eingabe über den Behl "read".

Weiss Jemand eine Möglichkeit, die Eingabeaufforderung in der While-Schleife des Wrapper-Scripts abzufangen und ein "Y" einzupipen?

Vielen Dank & Beste Grüsse,

Christian


----------



## deepthroat (26. September 2006)

Hi.

Das sollte eigentlich ganz einfach mit einer Pipe möglich sein:
	
	
	



```
echo "y" | ./xyz.sh
```

Gruß


----------



## cschlaefcke (27. September 2006)

Hat geklappt! Danke für den Tipp!

Grüsse,

Christian


----------



## cschlaefcke (27. September 2006)

Zu früh gefreut, doh!

Wie fange ich mehrere Eingabeaufforderungen ab?

Ich habe das hier probiert:

```
echo "Y" | echo "Y" | script.sh
```
Was aber leider nicht klappt (wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen).

Hat da noch mal Jemand einen Tipp?

Danke & Gruss,

Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. September 2006)

Ich hab das in einem meiner Scripts so geloest:

```
cat << "EOF" | make config
n
y
y
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
y
n
n
y
y
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
y
y
n
EOF
```


----------

